# Surf Cup accepted teams



## Banana Hammock (Jun 11, 2018)

Anybody see the list of accepted teams yet?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 11, 2018)

Application just closed and you already looking for accepted teams? Just chill and enjoy your Summer. Accepted or not, you will get an e-mail from them.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jun 11, 2018)

They sent out an email last week stating all accepted teams would be notified of their acceptance by Sunday 6/10 (yesterday) and if your team did not receive an acceptance email to login to your Gotsoccer account to check the status of your team's application. Most likely if you didn't receive an acceptance email it will say "declined".


----------



## Justafan (Jun 11, 2018)

Our team received an email yesterday.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Our team received an email yesterday.


Ditto...


----------



## soccer661 (Jun 14, 2018)

The youngers deadline to apply is tomorrow right?
So I would think most acceptances (besides automatic, etc) would be going out in the next few days...??

However olders probably already out....


----------



## YNWA 96 (Jun 14, 2018)

Younger acceptance notifications are supposed to be out by June 22nd.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 14, 2018)

Surf Cup is a great experience.


----------



## younothat (Jun 15, 2018)

Changed a bunch over the years but still a great experience for the kids.

Used to be much more difficult to get acceptance but the expansion to the SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside and the additional brackets are a positive IMO.

Might be the most expensive tournament around but hard to top this one is SoCal, can't really think of another one that comes close locally?

THE BEST OF THE BEST” WALL EVER....
Every player from every team is listed on this wall and its kind of cool thing to see players searching and finding their names.

Can be marathon to go all the way and some of the kids might look like the walking dead by their 5-6th game but the experience is priceless, the jackets are a nice bonus.

If you want a preview of teams use the hotel booking site: http://www.mavericksportstravel.com/events/view/261
Select a Hotel 
Click on the Step 2: Complete Lodging Form
Click on the Yes I have confirmed Button

See the list of teams from the drop down


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 15, 2018)

Teams on the hotel dropdown list so far.  NOT final list of accepted teams...

AC Brea B01 Boys U18
AC BREA B01 RED Boys U18
AC BREA G03 PDA Girls U16
ACADEMY OF SOCCER EXCELLENCE G01EMERALD Girls U18
ADF PORTLAND ADF 06 Boys U13
ADF PORTLAND ADF 07 Boys U12
AJAX UNITED 06B ACADEMY Boys U13
AJAX UNITED 06G GREEN Girls U13
AJAX UNITED 08G GREEN Girls U11
AJAX UNITED 10B GREEN Boys U9
AJAX UNITED 10G GREEN Girls U9
ALBION SC 03 USDA ACADEMY Boys U16
ALBION SC 04 USSDA Boys U15
ALBION SC 2000 ACADEMY 1 Boys U19
ALBION SC 2005 GIRLS ACADEMY Girls U14
ALBION SC B02 NPL ACADEMY BROWN Boys U17
ALBION SC B02 USSDA Boys U17
ALBION SC B04 ACADEMY GARTON Boys U15
ALBION SC USSDA 00/01 Girls U19
ALBION SC USSDA GU17 Girls U17
ALBION SCLV 00 ACADEMY KC Girls U19
ALBION SCLV 2005 ACADEMY AS Girls U14
ALBION SCLV 2006 ACADEMY EB Girls U13
ALBION SCLV 2007 ACADEMY CM Boys U12
ALBION SCLV 2007 ACADEMY JM Girls U12
ALBION SCLV 2008 ACADEMY DC Girls U11
ALIANZA U | YSF FC Boys U18
ALL STARS UNITED SC SARATOGA SPURS 08G BLUE Girls U11
ALLSTARS UNITED SC SPURS 07G BLUE Girls U12
ANBST BRAZILIAN SOCCER TRAINING BSTC U11 YELLOW Boys U11
ARSENAL COLORADO ACADEMY 02 Girls U17
ARSENAL FC Boys U14
ARSENAL FC - SOUTH SOUTH G04 ECNL II Girls U15
ARSENAL FC 00 ACADEMY Boys U19
ARSENAL FC BU12 DA Boys U13
ARSENAL FC ECNL - GLENN Girls U18
ARSENAL FC ECNL 02-BROWN Girls U17
ARSENAL FC ECNL 03 -BROWN Girls U16
ARSENAL FC ECNL 04 Girls U15
ARSENAL FC SOUTH, G01 BOWERS  Girls U18
ARSENAL FC USSDA 2002 Boys U17
ARSENAL FC USSDA 2004 Boys U15
ATLETICO SANTA ROSA &#039;02 CHIVITAS Boys U17
ATLETICO SANTA ROSA &#039;03 COBRAS Boys U16
ATLETICO SANTA ROSA &#039;04 MANCHESTER UNITED Boys U15
ATLETICO SANTA ROSA BARCELONA Boys U19
AZ Arsenal 01 Premier Girls Teal Girls U18
AZ ARSENAL 01 PREMIER TEAL Girls U18
AZ Arsenal 02 Premier Teal Girls U17
AZ ARSENAL ECNL U19 BOYS Boys U19
BALLISTIC UNITED BALLISTIC U17 DA Boys U17
BALLISTIC UNITED SC BUSC PREMIER 01 Boys U19
BALLISTIC UNITED USSDA 2006 Boys U13
Beach FC Boys U17
BEACH FC BOYS 00/01 ECNL Boys U19
BEACH FC ECNL Boys U14
BEACH FC ECNL U16 Boys U17
BEACH FC G02 CHIRGWIN Girls U17
BLACK WATCH PREMIER BOYS 1999/2000 Boys U19
BLACK WATCH PREMIER BOYS 2002 Boys U17
BLACKHAWKS SC 03G CP Girls U16
BLACKHAWKS SC 05G RM Girls U14
BLACKHAWKS SC 06G SKY Girls U13
BLACKHAWKS SC 07B NB Boys U12
BLUES FC 00G NPL Girls U19
BLUES FC 04G NPL Girls U15
BLUES FC 05B NAVY Boys U14
BLUES FC 05G NAVY Girls U14
BLUES FC 09G NAVY Girls U10
BOCA OC B02 WHITE Boys U17
BOCA OC B04 WHITE Boys U15
BRICENO LIGHTNING ELITE 04 BOYS Boys U15
BROOMFIELD BLAST SC 01 BOYS PRESTIGE Boys U18
BROOMFIELD BLAST SC 05 GIRLS PRESTIGE Girls U14
BULLS HSC BULLS ACADEMY 01B Boys U18
BURLINGAME BSC 2010G GOLD Girls U9
BYSC CORONA UNITED BYSC CORONA G02 ACADEMY Girls U17
CALGARY RANGERS FC05 Girls U14
CALGARY RANGERS RANGERS FC05 Boys U14
CALIFORNIA COUGARS Girls U14
CALIFORNIA MAGIC CAL MAGIC 03G Girls U16
CALIFORNIA ODYSSEY SC COSC 01GR1 (CALDERA) Girls U18
CALIFORNIA ODYSSEY SC COSC 05GR1 TOROSSIAN Girls U14
CALIFORNIA ODYSSEY SC COSC 07GR1 B. LOMELI Girls U12
CALIFORNIA THORNS 09G ACADEMY Girls U10
CALIFORNIA THORNS U19 ACADEMY 2 Girls U19
CALIFORNIA THORNS USSDA GU14 Girls U14
CC AZTECS CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AZTECS Boys U11
CDA SLAMMERS FC G02 TROGLIA Girls U17
CDA SLAMMERS FC G08 MACIAS Girls U11
CDA SLAMMERS WHITTIER G2004 NANEZ Girls U15
CDA Slammers Whittier G2004 Nanez (CAS) Girls U15
Celtic Academy  Boys U15
CELTIC FC &#039;04 CELTIC FC PREMIER Girls U15
CENCAL COSMOS 07 BOYS GREY Boys U12
CENTRAL CALIFORNIA SOCCER ALLIANCE CCSA 2003G NPL Girls U16
CERES EARTHQUAKE FC 01G NPL Girls U18
CIEX SPORTS ACADEMY Boys U18
CIEX SPORTS ACADEMY Boys U19
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 00G BLUE NPL Girls U19
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 02G NPL Girls U17
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 04G BLUE Girls U15
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 05G SALINAS Girls U14
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 06G FRANKLIN Girls U13
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 07B GRIECO Boys U12
CLOVIS CROSSFIRE 07G BLUE Girls U12
CLUB TIJUANA XOLOITZCUINTLES DE CALIENTE 01 Boys U18
CLUB TIJUANA XOLOITZCUINTLES DE CALIENTE 04 Boys U15
CLUB TIJUANA XOLOITZCUINTLES DE CALIENTE 06 Boys U13
CLUB TIJUANA XOLOITZCUINTLES DE CALIENTE G02 Girls U17
CO STORM SOUTH 06G ACADEMY Girls U13
COLORADO RUSH 06 ACADEMY Girls U13
COLORADO RUSH NERO 03 Girls U16
CORDICA 08 Boys U11
CORDICA 09 Boys U10
CRESCENTA VALLEY SC G2001 Girls U18
CROSSFIRE B05A  KREITER Boys U14
CROSSFIRE B08A Boys U11
CROSSFIRE G05A LASBY Girls U14
CROSSFIRE GIRLS 2007 A Girls U12
CROSSFIRE GU-07 B MANA&#039;O Girls U12
CROSSFIRE OREGON 04 BOYS Boys U15
CROSSFIRE OREGON 05 DA Boys U14
CROSSFIRE OREGON B06 DA Boys U13
CROSSFIRE PREMIER 03 A Boys U16
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B01A Boys U18
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B02 A Boys U17
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B03 B Boys U16
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B07-A Boys U12
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B08 PRE-DA Boys U11
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B09-A Boys U10
CROSSFIRE PREMIER B2006 A Boys U13
CROSSFIRE PREMIER BU-13 DA Boys U13
CROSSFIRE PREMIER BU-16/17 DA Boys U17
CROSSFIRE PREMIER BU-18/19 DA Boys U19
CROSSFIRE PREMIER BU15A FALAGAN Boys U15
CROSSFIRE PREMIER CROSSFIRE B2010 A Boys U9
CROSSFIRE PREMIER CROSSFIRE ECNL 04 Girls U15
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G02A Girls U17
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G06 A Girls U13
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G06B Girls U13
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G08A Girls U11
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G09A Girls U10
CROSSFIRE PREMIER G10A Girls U9
CROSSFIRE PREMIER GIRLS U19 ECNL Girls U19
CROSSFIRE PREMIER USSDA GU14 Girls U14
CROSSFIRE PREMIER USSDA GU15 Girls U15
CROSSFIRE PREMIER USSDA U18/19 Girls U19
CROSSFIRE PREMIER XF B00A (RILATT) Boys U19
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL 02 Girls U17
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL 06 Girls U13
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL 2003 Girls U16
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL 2004 Girls U15
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL 2005 Girls U14
CROSSFIRE UNITED ECNL G00/01 Girls U19
CRUCES FC BONES 03 Boys U16
CVSC WHITE Girls U16
DALLAS TEXANS 07G WEST Girls U12
DALLAS TEXANS WEST 05G Girls U14
DAREDEVILS SC DAREDEVILS 05/04 Boys U15
DAVIS LEGACY 00/01 RED Girls U19
DAVIS LEGACY 01 RED Boys U19
DAVIS LEGACY 02 RED Girls U17
DAVIS LEGACY 03 RED Girls U16
DAVIS LEGACY 04 RED Boys U15
DAVIS LEGACY 04 RED Girls U15
DAVIS LEGACY 05 RED Girls U14
DAVIS LEGACY 05 RED Boys U14
DE ANZA FORCE 08B ACADEMY Boys U11
DE ANZA FORCE FORCE 04B ACADEMY Boys U15
DEL MAR SHARKS B2000 ELITE BARTON Boys U19
Diablo FC 01G NPL Girls U19
DIABLO FC 01G NPL Girls U18
DIABLO FC 02G NPL Girls U17
DIABLO FC 03G NPL Girls U16
DIABLO FC 05B PREMIER Boys U14
DIABLO FC 05G BLUE Girls U14
DIABLO FC 05G PREMIER Girls U14
DIABLO FC 07B PREMIER Boys U12
DMCV Sharks G02 ECNL Girls U16
DMCV SHARKS G2001 ECNL CRAWFORD Girls U18
DMCV SHARKS G2002 ECNL - NASTIC Girls U17
DOWNTOWN LVSC 00 ACADEMY Girls U19
DOWNTOWN LVSC 00 ACADEMY Boys U19
DUSC B2002 BLUE Boys U17
DUTCH CONNECTIONS FC ACADEMY 2006 Boys U13
EAGLES SC EAGLES Girls U10
EAGLES SC G08 Girls U11
EAGLES SC PADILLA 2006 Boys U13
EAST BAY UNITED - BAY OAKS SC 99/00B EBU BAY OAKS GOLD Boys U19
Eastern Washington Surf Boys U15
EASTERN WASHINGTON SURF SC BU15 Boys U15
EASTERN WASHINGTON SURF SOCCER FC EASTERN WASHINGTON SURF G03 Girls U16
EASTSIDE FC B&#039;00 RED Boys U19
Eastside FC B00 RED Boys U19
Eastside FC B03 Red  Boys U16
EASTSIDE FC B04 RED Boys U15
EASTSIDE FC BOYS 01 RED Boys U18
EASTSIDE FC BOYS 03 RED Boys U16
EASTSIDE FC G06 REIGN PRE-ACADEMY Girls U13
EASTSIDE FC G07 RED Girls U12
EBU- BAY OAKS SC 02G BAY OAKS MAVERICKS GOLD Girls U17
ECFC UNITED 04B Boys U15
EDMONTON DRILLERS 2002 BOYS Boys U17
EFC BU02 RED Boys U17
ELITE SOCCER 06B ORANGE Boys U13
ELK GROVE SOCCER ACADEMY I Boys U13
ENCINITAS EXPRESS EXPRESS PREMIER 2007 Girls U12
EPCSL COSMOS FC 01G Girls U18
EPCSL West Texas Rush galaxy 00/01 Boys U19
EPCSL WEST TX RUSH 23S Girls U17
ESCONDIDO FC HEAT BLUE-FERNANDEZ Boys U15
EXCEL SOCCER ACADEMY 00G Girls U19


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 15, 2018)

FC BOULDER 01 BOYS ACADEMY Boys U18
FC DALLAS YOUTH 02G RED Girls U17
FC ELK GROVE 02G PLATINUM 1 Girls U17
FC Elk Grove Platinum 02 Girls Girls U16
FC GOLDEN STATE Boys U17
FC GOLDEN STATE 2001 Boys U18
FC HAWAII 09B ACADEMY Boys U10
FC HAWAII 10B ACADEMY Boys U9
FC LOS ANGELES B01 BLACK Boys U18
FC UNITED 2002 PRE ACADEMY Girls U17
FC UNITED 2005 PRE-ACADEMY Boys U14
FCBoulder 03 Girls Elite Girls U15
FOLSOM LAKE EARTHQUAKES PREMIER &#039;02B Boys U17
FOLSOM LAKE EARTHQUAKES PREMIER &#039;02G 1 Girls U17
FOLSOM LAKE EARTHQUAKES PREMIER &#039;04G Girls U15
FOLSOM LAKE EARTHQUAKES PREMIER &#039;06G Girls U13
FOLSOM LAKE EARTHQUAKES PREMIER &#039;99B Boys U19
Folsom Lake Earthquakes Premier 00B Boys U19
FORCE 00/01 B  ACADEMY II Boys U19
FORCE 03B ACADEMY Boys U16
FORCE 05B Boys U14
FORCE 05B ACADEMY II Boys U14
FORCE 06B DA Boys U13
FRAM B01-BRITTON Boys U18
FULLERTON RANGERS B01 SYL Boys U18
FULLERTON RANGERS G01 SYL Girls U18
FUSION 2001 Boys U18
Fusion FC Boys U18
GEORGIA RUSH RUSH 2004 Girls U15
GLOBAL PREMIER SOCCER GPS NATIONAL TEAM BOYS Boys U15
GLOBAL PREMIER SOCCER GPS NATIONAL TEAM GIRLS U14 Girls U15
GLOBAL PREMIER SOCCER GPS NATIONAL TEAM GIRLS U16 Girls U17
GOLSOCCER NETWORK CHICAGO BLUES FC U12 ELITE Boys U13
GPS NATIONAL TEAM BOYS Boys U17
GREATER SEATTLE SURF G00 A Girls U19
Greater Seattle Surf G00A Girls U19
GREATER SEATTLE SURF G03 A Girls U16
Greater Seattle Surf G03A Girls U16
GREATER SEATTLE SURF GS SURF 01 A Girls U18
GREATER SEATTLE SURF GS SURF B07A Boys U12
GREATER SEATTLE SURF GS SURF G02A Girls U17
GS SURF G04 A Girls U15
HAWAII RUSH 01G Girls U18
HAWAII RUSH 02B Boys U17
HAWAII RUSH 03 BOYS RUSH Boys U16
Hawaii RUSH 03G Girls U16
HAWAII RUSH RUSH 04B Boys U15
HAWAII RUSH SOCCER HAWAII RUSH 2000B Boys U19
HAWAII SLAMMERS FC SLAMMERS FC 06 BOYS Boys U13
HEAT FC 01 NATIONAL Girls U19
HEAT FC 01/00 ECNL Girls U19
HEAT FC 01/00 ECNL II TA Girls U19
HEAT FC 02 CR NATIONAL Girls U17
HEAT FC 02 ECNL Girls U17
HEAT FC 03 ECNL Girls U16
HEAT FC 04 CR NATIONAL Girls U15
HEAT FC 04 ECNL Girls U15
HEAT FC 05 ECNL Girls U14
HEAT FC 06 TA Girls U13
HEAT FC 07 PRE ECNL Girls U12
HEAT FC 08 GF Girls U11
HEAT FC 09 GR Boys U10
HEAT FC 10 KD Girls U9
HERITAGE SC 03 BOYS Boys U16
HERITAGE SC 07 BOYS Boys U12
HONOLULU BULLS HSC BULLS 01G Girls U18
HOUSTON DASH DASH CITY II Girls U12
HOUSTON DASH YSC SOUTH 08G PA Girls U11
HOUSTON DYNAMO YOUTH DASH CITY I Girls U12
IE SURF G02 PREMIER TS Girls U17
IE SURF G03 PREMIER TS Girls U16
IE SURF G06 PREMIER DO Girls U13
IMPACT 05 NPL Boys U14
IR ACADEMY 07G PURPLE Girls U12
IR ACADEMY 08B PURPLE Boys U11
ISC GUNNERS FC B07A Boys U12
ISC GUNNERS FC G00A Girls U19
ISC GUNNERS FC G08A Girls U11
ISC GUNNERS FC GUNNERS B04 A BLUE Boys U15
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS B01 A Boys U18
ISC Gunners FC ISC Gunners B01A Boys U18
ISC Gunners FC ISC Gunners B04A Blue Boys U15
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS B05A Boys U14
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS B06A Boys U13
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS B08A Boys U11
ISC Gunners FC ISC Gunners G00A Girls U19
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS G05A Girls U14
ISC GUNNERS FC ISC GUNNERS G06 A Girls U13
ISC GUNNERS FC ISCGUNNERS G07A Girls U12
JUVENTUS DUGAS Boys U14
JUVENTUS SC 07B PDA Boys U12
LA BREAKERS FC 00/01 ECNL Girls U19
LA BREAKERS FC 02 ECNL Girls U17
LA BREAKERS FC G2003 ECNL Girls U16
LA ESPERANZA BOYS 2001 Boys U18
LA GALAXY ACADEMY Boys U11
LA Galaxy DPL Pilot &#039;03 - Williams Girls U16
LA GALAXY G00/01 DPL Girls U19
LA GALAXY OC B00 PREMIER TUTTON Boys U19
LA GALAXY OC G03 PREMIER TEAM/DA2 Girls U16
LA Galaxy San Diego 00/01 DPL - Bedford Girls U19
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO DPL 00/01 Girls U19
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO G-14 USSDA 2005 Girls U14
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO G03 PILOT - WILLIAMS Girls U16
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO LAGSD 2003 ELITE - RITCHIE Boys U16
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO LAGSD B00 ELITE Boys U19
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO LAGSD DPL 2002 Girls U17
LA GALAXY SAN DIEGO LAGSD G04 ACADEMY 2 Girls U15
LA GALAXY SB ELITE G03 Girls U16
LA GALAXY SD LAGSD G09-CACIOPPO Girls U10
LA GALAXY USSDA GU14 Girls U14
LA GALAXY USSDA GU15 Girls U15
LA GALAXY USSDA GU17 Girls U17
LA PREMIER FC LAPFC DA B06 Boys U13
LA ROCA FC LA ROCA 01 ML Girls U18
LAGSD G08 PRE-ACADEMY - WALKER Girls U11
Laguna United FC Boys U16
LAGUNA UNITED FC BLUE Boys U16
LAMORINDA SC 02/03 ACADEMY Girls U16
LAMORINDA SC LAMORINDA FC 01 NAVY Boys U18
LAMORINDA SC LAMORINDA FC 02 NAVY Boys U17
LAMORINDA SC USSDA GU14 Girls U14
LAMORINDA SC USSDA GU15 Girls U15
LAMORINDA SC USSDA U18/19 Girls U19
LAS VEGAS REVOLUTION FC GUNNERS &#039;04 BLUE B Boys U15
LEAHI 01 PREMIER Girls U18
LEAHI 03 PREMIER Girls U16
LEAHI HAWAII 02 PREMIER LEAHI SC Girls U17
LEGENDS 01 SHELTON Girls U18
LEGENDS FC B02 PARRA Boys U17
LEGENDS FC RIVERSIDE RIVERSIDE Girls U15
Legends FC South G05 Girls U14
LIVERMORE FUSION SC 01GNPL MAROON Girls U18
LIVERMORE FUSION SC 02G NPL MAROON Girls U17
LIVERPOOL 00 BOYS KEEGAN Boys U19
LIVERPOOL G2009 CONNOR Girls U10
LOOMIS SC PUMAS 09G Girls U10
LOS ANGELES GALAXY USSDA U18/19 Girls U19
LOS ANGELES UNITED FUTBOL ACADEMY (LAUFA) LAUFA B2004 ACADEMY Boys U15
LOS ANGELES UNITED FUTBOL ACADEMY 2001 ACADEMY Boys U18
LOS ANGELES UNITED FUTBOL ACADEMY LAUFA USSDA 06 Boys U13
LVPSA &#039;02 GIRLS RED Girls U17
LVPSA &#039;04 GIRLS WHITE Girls U15
MANHATTAN SC CHARGE NPL Girls U16
MANHATTAN SC PRIDE 01 NPL Girls U18
MANTECA FC 04B BOCA JRS RED Boys U15
MAPLE VALLEY PREMIER RAPIDS 06 NAVY Boys U13
MAPLE VALLEY SA MVP MARAUDERS 08 NAVY Girls U11
MARIN FC B01BLUE Boys U18
MARIN FC B03 BLUE Boys U16
MARIN FC G01 BLUE Girls U19
MARIN FC G02 BLUE Girls U17
MARIN FC G03 BLUE Girls U16
MARIN FC G04 BLUE Girls U15
MARIN FC G05BLUE Girls U14
MCS ECFC LEONCITAS 05G Girls U14
MCS ECFC LEONCITAS 06G Girls U13
MICHIGAN JAGUARS GREEN &#039;06 Boys U13
MICHIGAN JAGUARS GREEN &#039;06 Girls U13
MURRIETA SUF MURRIETA SURF B07 DA Boys U12
MURRIETA SURF B06 DA Boys U13
MURRIETA SURF G04 PDA Girls U15
MURRIETA SURF G04PDA Girls U15
MUSTANG SC 00/99B ELITE Boys U19
MVLA 04B RIVER PLATE BLUE Boys U15
MVLA 05G UNITED WHITE Girls U14
MVLA 06B ARSENAL BLUE Boys U13
MVLA 06G ROMA BLUE Girls U13
MVLA 06G ROMA WHITE Girls U13
MVLA 07G OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS BLUE Girls U12
MVLA 08B ATLETICO BLUE Boys U11
MVLA 08G INTER BLUE Girls U11
NEW YORK SURF NY SURF G01 ACADEMY Girls U18
NEW YORK SURF NY SURF G03 ACADEMY Girls U16
NORTH VALLEY YSL NV / SJ UNITED 08B GREEN Boys U11
NORTHWEST UNITED FC NWU 03 BLACK Boys U16
OAHU UNITED SC GOLD Boys U12
OAHU UNITED SC GOLD Boys U11
OC Surf 03 DA Pilot Girls U16
OC Surf B02 ECNL Edwards Boys U17
OC SURF B2005 TAMASHIRO Boys U14
OC SURF G01 CARRILLO Girls U18
OC SURF G03 DPL TEAM Girls U16
OC SURF G04 DA SOAF Girls U15
OC SURF SC ARMOUR Boys U18
OC SURF SC DA PILOT 03 Girls U16
OC SURF SC DPL 00/01 Girls U19
OC SURF SC DPL 02 Girls U17
OC SURF SC DPL 04 Girls U15
OC SURF SC ECNL 02 EDWARDS Boys U17
OC SURF SC ECNL 03 KIRSCH Boys U16
OC SURF SC ECNL U18 CUCUK Boys U18
OC SURF SC USSDA G18/19 Girls U19
OC SURF SC USSDA GU14 Girls U14
OC SURF SC USSDA GU16/17 Girls U17
OCEANSIDE BREAKERS B04 BLK Boys U15
OCEANSIDE BREAKERS B05 BLK Boys U14
OCEANSIDE BREAKERS G00/01 BLACK Girls U19
OV TOROS FC 2003G BLACK Girls U16
OXNARD UNITED SC B2002 - GARCIA Boys U17
Pac NW B U19 Boys U19
PAC SAN JOSE 2002 ATLAS Boys U17
PACIFIC NORTHWEST G05 MAROON Girls U14
PACIFIC NORTHWEST PACNW 02 MAROON Girls U17
PACIFIC NORTHWEST PACNW B02M Boys U17
PACIFIC NORTHWEST SC 00 - MAROON Girls U19
PACIFIC NORTHWEST SC 00 ECNL Girls U19
PACIFIC NORTHWEST SC PACNW 01 MAROON Girls U18
PACIFIC NORTHWEST SC PACNW B03 MAROON Boys U16
PACIFIC NORTHWEST SC PACNW B07 USSDA Boys U12
PACNW 03 MAROON Girls U16
PACNW G04 MAROON TEAM Girls U15
PACNW G06 ECNL Girls U13
PACNW SC G07 (PRE-ECNL) Girls U12
PACNW SC PACNW B04  MAROON Boys U15
PACNW U19 Boys U19
PALO ALTO SC 01B BLUE Boys U18
PALO ALTO SC 03G BLUE NPL Girls U16
PALO ALTO SC 04G BLUE Girls U15
PALO ALTO SC 05B BLUE Boys U14
PALO ALTO SC 05G BLUE Girls U14
PALO ALTO SC 06B BLUE Boys U13
PALO ALTO SC 06G BLACK Girls U13
PALO ALTO SC 06G BLUE Girls U13
PALO ALTO SC 07B BLUE Boys U12
PALO ALTO SC 07G BLUE Girls U12
PALO ALTO SC 99G BLUE Girls U19
PASC 03G Blue NPL Girls U16
PASO DEL NORTE FC DALLAS EL PASO 2003 Boys U16
PASO DEL NORTE FC DALLAS EL PASO 2005 Boys U14
PASO DEL NORTE FC DALLAS EL PASO RED  2007 Boys U12
PASO DEL NORTE INTERNATIONAL FC 2000 Boys U19
PASO DEL NORTE INTERNATIONAL FC 2006 Boys U13
PATEADORES 02 DPL Girls U17
PATEADORES 2005  DPL Girls U14
PATEADORES ACADEMY 04 RESERVE Girls U15
PATEADORES LA B2003 Boys U16
PATEADORES PILOT G2003 Girls U16
PATEADORES PRE ACADEMY G06 Girls U13
PATEADORES USSDA GU14 Girls U14
PATEADORES USSDA GU15 Girls U15
PATEADORES USSDA GU17 Girls U17
PATEADORES USSDA U18/19 Girls U19
PENINSULA SC CRUSH BLUE 05G Girls U14
PHOENIX PREMIER FC Boys U16
PHOENIX PREMIER FC 05B NW Boys U14
PLACER UNITED 00/01G GOLD Girls U19
PLACER UNITED 01/00B GOLD Boys U19
PLACER UNITED 02B GOLD Boys U17
PLACER UNITED 02G GOLD Girls U17
PLACER UNITED 03B GOLD Boys U16
PLACER UNITED 03G GOLD Girls U16
PLACER UNITED 04B Boys U15
PLACER UNITED USSDA GU14 Girls U14
PLAYERS SC 01/00 ELITE GIRLS Girls U19
PLAYERS SC 2004 ELITE BOYS Boys U15
PLAYERS SC 2009 GIRLS ELITE Girls U10
PLAYERS SC PLAYERS 02 ELITE GIRLS Girls U17
PLEASANTON RAGE 05 ECNL Girls U14
PORTLAND CITY UNITED PCU 06B RED Boys U13
PORTLAND CITY UNITED SC B04 RED Boys U15
PRIDE SC PREDATORS &#039;00G Girls U19
PRIDE SC PREDATORS &#039;02G Girls U17
PSPL SURF ACADEMY B&#039;03 Boys U16
PSPL SURF ACADEMY PSPL ACADEMY G02 Girls U17
PST ATTACK 10B (SALAZAR) Boys U9
PUGET SOUND PREMIER PSPL SURF ACADEMY B&#039;04 Boys U15
PUGET SOUND PREMIER PSPL SURF ACADEMY G&#039;04 Girls U15
PUMA FUTBOL SOUTHAMPTON PRO ACADEMY 01 Boys U18
PUMA FUTBOL SOUTHAMPTON PRO ACADEMY 05 Boys U14


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 15, 2018)

REAL COLORADO 07 NATIONAL Girls U12
REAL COLORADO 07 OLYMPICO Girls U12
REAL COLORADO 08 NATIONAL Girls U11
REAL COLORADO NATIONAL 06 Girls U13
REAL HENDERSON FC 06 SELECT GIRLS MM Girls U13
REAL SALT LAKE - ARIZONA Boys U14
REAL SALT LAKE AZ Boys U15
REAL SO CAL - SCV GIRLS 2002W Girls U17
REAL SO CAL 2002 WHITE Girls U17
REAL SO CAL 2004 DPL Girls U15
REAL SO CAL DA BU14 Boys U14
REAL SO CAL DA BU15 Boys U15
REAL SO CAL DPL PILOT Girls U16
REAL SO CAL G2002 ACADEMY Girls U16
REAL SO CAL RSC G01 DPL Girls U18
REAL SO CAL SCV G2004W SALVADORI Girls U15
REAL SO CAL USSDA G18/19 Girls U19
REAL SO CAL USSDA GU14 Girls U14
REAL SO CAL USSDA GU15 Girls U15
REAL SO CAL-SCV G2001 WHITE Girls U18
REBELS SC (AGUILAR 02) Boys U17
REBELS SC ELITE 00 Girls U19
REBELS SC G2001 (01/02) ELITE (MARQUEZ) Girls U18
RIO RAPIDS SC 00 Boys U19
RISE SC 00G Girls U19
RIVERSIDE CITY FOOTBALL B00 ACADEMY Boys U19
ROCKLIN FC 06G NAVY Girls U13
ROYALS AZ DPL 00/01 GIRLS BERRIOS Girls U19
RSL AZ 00 GIRLS MARKETTE Girls U19
RSL AZ SOUTH 04 GIRLS PEREZ Girls U15
RSL AZ SOUTH 06 BOYS VIERA Boys U13
RSL AZ SOUTH 07 BOYS SABATO Boys U12
RSL AZ SOUTH 07 GIRLS DEUTSCH Girls U12
RSL AZ SOUTH 08 BOYS VIERA Boys U11
RSL-AZ 00/01 BOYS SHAFFER ECNL Boys U19
RSL-AZ 01 FLORES Girls U18
RSL-AZ 08 BOYS DIEGO Boys U11
RSL-AZ 08 BOYS WALSH Boys U11
RSL-AZ NORTH 03 BOYS RIDEOUT E Boys U16
RSL/Royals Arizona U19G Girls U19
SACRAMENTO UNITED 01B RED Boys U18
SACRAMENTO UNITED 02B RED Boys U17
SAN CARLOS UNITED SC 06G CANARIES BLUE Girls U13
SAN DIEGO FORCE FC ACADEMY G2003 Girls U16
SAN DIEGO FORCE FC G2004- A. OCAMPO Girls U15
San Diego SC Boys U15
SAN DIEGO SC B2004 NAVY Boys U15
SAN DIEGO SC G2003 ACADEMY NAVY Girls U16
SAN DIEGO SC G2004 NAVY ACADEMY Girls U15
SAN DIEGO SURF 2001 Boys U19
SAN DIEGO SURF 2003 PILOT Girls U16
SAN DIEGO SURF 2004 USSDA Boys U15
SAN DIEGO SURF B2002 DA Boys U17
SAN DIEGO SURF NPL 2004 Boys U15
SAN DIEGO SURF SC SD SURF NPL 2000 -2001 (PETERSEN) Boys U19
SAN DIEGO SURF SC SD SURF NPL 2002 Boys U17
SAN DIEGO SURF SD SURF ECNL 2002 Girls U17
SAN DIEGO SURF SD SURF ECNL G04 Girls U15
SAN DIEGO SURF SD SURF EGSL 2003 Girls U16
SAN DIEGO SURF SURF ACADEMY SELECT 2006 Girls U13
SAN DIEGO SURF USSDA BOYS 2006 Boys U13
SAN DIEGO SURF USSDA GU14 Girls U14
San Diego United FC G03 Black-Sandoval Girls U16
SAN DIEGO UNITED FC SD UNITED G03 BLACK-SANDOVAL Girls U16
San Diego United G2003 Black Girls U16
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES PRE-DA 06 Girls U13
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES USSDA GU14 Girls U14
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES USSDA GU15 Girls U15
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES USSDA GU17 Girls U17
SAN JOSE EARTHQUAKES USSDA U18/19 Girls U19
SAN JOSE SURF 01G ACADEMY Girls U18
SAN JOSE SURF 02G ACADEMY Girls U17
SAN JOSE SURF 07G ACADEMY Girls U12
SAN JUAN SC ACADEMY 06 Boys U13
SAN JUAN SC LIGHTNING 00/99 BLUE 1 Boys U19
SAN JUAN SC LIGHTNING 02 BLUE Boys U17
SAN JUAN SC SPIRITS 05 ECNL Girls U14
SAN JUAN SC SPIRITS 06 ECNL Girls U13
SAN JUAN SC SPIRITS 07 PRE-ECNL Girls U12
SAN JUAN SC SPIRITS 08 BLUE Girls U11
SAN LUIS OBISPO SC STORM G2000 Girls U19
SAN RAMON FC 02G NPL Girls U17
SANTA BARBARA B2000W Boys U19
SANTA BARBARA PREMIER 2001 Boys U18
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 00B GREEN Boys U19
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 00B WHITE Boys U19
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 01B WHITE Boys U18
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 01G GREEN Girls U18
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 02B GREEN Boys U17
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 02B WHITE Boys U17
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 02G GREEN Girls U17
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 03B GREEN Boys U16
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 04G GREEN Girls U15
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 05G GREEN Girls U14
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 06G GREEN Girls U13
SANTA CLARA SPORTING 07G GREEN Girls U12
SANTA MONICA UNITED B2000 BLUE Boys U19
SANTA MONICA UNITED SMU G01 Girls U18
SANTA ROSA UNITED 02G ECNL Girls U17
SANTA ROSA UNITED 03G ECNL Girls U16
Santa Rosa United 04 ECNL Girls U15
SANTA ROSA UNITED 04B NPL Boys U15
SANTA ROSA UNITED 04G ECNL Girls U15
SANTA ROSA UNITED 05G GOLD Girls U14
SANTA ROSA UNITED 06G GOLD Girls U13
SC BLUES HOLLEY ECNL 2003 Girls U16
SC BLUES RENNIE/MULLIGAN 2008 Girls U11
SC DEL SOL 01 BOYS Boys U18
SCOTTSDALE SOCCER 01B BLACKHAWKS ECNL Boys U19
SCOTTSDALE SOCCER 02B BLACKHAWKS ECNL Boys U17
SD SURF ACADEMY BOYS SELECT 2003 Boys U16
SD SURF ACADEMY BOYS SELECT 2003 B Boys U16
SD SURF ACADEMY BOYS SELECT 2009 Boys U10
SD SURF ACADEMY GIRLS SELECT 2007 Girls U12
SD SURF DA Girls U17
SD SURF ECNL 2003 TONKS Girls U16
SD SURF ECNL ACADEMY 01/00 Girls U19
SD SURF SC USSDA G18/19 Girls U19
SD SURF SELECT Girls U18
SD SURF USSDA GU15 Girls U15
SEATTLE CELTIC B06 GREEN Boys U13
SEATTLE CELTIC G06 GREEN Girls U13
SEATTLE UNITED B00 COPA Boys U19
SEATTLE UNITED B01 COPA Boys U18
SEATTLE UNITED B02 COPA Boys U17
SEATTLE UNITED B04 COPA Boys U15
SEATTLE UNITED B08 COPA A Boys U11
SEATTLE UNITED BOYS 03 COPA Boys U16
SEATTLE UNITED FC COPA Boys U14
SEATTLE UNITED G05 COPA Girls U14
SEATTLE UNITED G06 Girls U13
SEATTLE UNITED G07 COPA Girls U12
SEATTLE UNITED GO4 COPA Girls U15
SF AFTERSHOCKS FC SF AFTERSHOCKS 07G BLACK Girls U12
SF ELITE ACADEMY SFEA NPL 01 BOYS Boys U18
SF ELITE ACADEMY SFEA NPL 02 BOYS Boys U17
SF GLENS EVOLUTION SFGE CELTIC ACADEMY 03B I NPL Boys U16
SGV SURF G01 SB/HH Girls U18
SGV SURF G02 AZ/MB Girls U17
SGV Surf G04 MB/AZ Boys U15
SGV Surf G04 MB/AZ Girls U15
SJ EARTHQUAKES 03 PDA Boys U16
SJ EARTHQUAKES 2001B PDA I Boys U18
SJ EARTHQUAKES 2002B PDA Boys U17
SJSC NEVADA UNITED &#039;01 GIRLS RED Girls U18
SJSC NEVADA UNITED &#039;03 GIRLS RED Girls U16
SJSC NEVADA UNITED &#039;06 GIRLS RED Girls U13
SLAMMERS FC - G05 ECNL Girls U14
SLAMMERS FC 06 ECNL Girls U13
SLAMMERS FC 2006 AW/CB Girls U13
SLAMMERS FC 2009 AGUIRRE Girls U10
SLAMMERS FC G07 PA / CB PRE-ECNL Girls U12
SLAMMERS FC G07 PRE-DA PA/CB Girls U12
SLAMMERS FC G08 AGUIRRE Girls U11
SLAMMERS FC G08 DEVINE Girls U11
SLAMMERS FC G09 AA Girls U10
SLAMMERS FC USSDA GU14 Girls U14
SNOHOMISH UNITED 04DA Boys U15
SNOHOMISH UNITED 05DA Boys U14
SNOHOMISH UNITED 06DA Boys U13
SNOHOMISH UNITED 07DA Boys U12
SNOHOMISH UNITED U13 - G05 Girls U14
SO CAL BLUES 04 KALE ECNL Girls U15
SO CAL BLUES 07 MULLIGAN-RENNIE Girls U12
SO CAL BLUES USSDA GU14 Girls U14
SO CAL BLUES USSDA GU15 Girls U15
SO CAL BLUES USSDA GU17 Girls U17
SOCAL ACADEMY G2000 CHAVEZ Girls U19
SOCCERFORKIDS.ORG SELECT FC 2008 Boys U11
SOLAR 01B FAGEN (F:01B WELLS) Boys U18
SOLAR 01B SAWYER Boys U18
SOLAR 02B SAWYER Boys U17
SOLAR 06G ACADEMY Girls U13
SOLAR USSF U14G DA Girls U14
SOLTILO FC B2004 Boys U15
South Sioux City SSC Diablos Gold 03 Boys U16
SOUTH TAHOE FC UNITED RED 01 Boys U18
SOUTHWEST SWSC ELITE G04 - TAILA Girls U15
SPARTA 06 PREMIER JK Boys U13
SPARTA UNITED 02 PREMIER SP Girls U17
SPARTA UNITED SPARTA B09 PREMIER NK WHITE Boys U10
SPOKANE SOUNDERS 2006 RAVE Boys U13
SPOKANE SOUNDERS B&#039;02 Boys U17
SPOKANE SOUNDERS G00 RAVE Girls U19
SPOKANE SOUNDERS G2002A SPOKANE SOUNDERS Girls U17
SPOKANE SOUNDERS SOUNDERS G2006 RAVE Girls U13
SRU 02 ECNL U17 Girls U17
SSC SHADOW SPOKANE SOUNDERS G01-A Girls U18
SSC SPOKANE SOUNDERS A Boys U14
STANFORD SC UNITED 05B BLACK Boys U14
STAR ACADEMY FC 03B I Boys U16
STAR ACADEMY FC 04G I Girls U15
STAR ACADEMY FC 05B I Boys U14
STING DALLAS 05 DIAZ Girls U14
STING DALLAS ECNL 05 Girls U14
STING DALLAS ECNL 06 Girls U13
STRIKERS FC 02 ECNL Girls U17
STRIKERS FC ECNL 01/00 Girls U19
STRIKERS FC ECNL 2003 Girls U16
STRIKERS FC NORTH B01 RED Boys U18
STRIKERS FC NORTH G03 ECNL Girls U16
Strikers FC South Bay Black Boys U18
STRIKERS FC SOUTH BAY GOLD Boys U19
STRIKERS FC SOUTHBAY BLACK 2001 Boys U18
STRIKERS FC USSDA Boys U14
STRIKERS IRVINE FC U-15 ACADEMY Boys U15
SURF HAWAII SC 08G ACADEMY Girls U11
SURF SC HAWAII 01G ACADEMY Girls U18
SURF SC HAWAII 02G ACADEMY Girls U17
SURF SC HAWAII 05G ACADEMY Girls U14
SURF SC HAWAII 06G ACADEMY Girls U13
SURF SC HAWAII 07G ACADEMY Girls U12
SURF SC HAWAII SURF HAWAII 02G ACADEMY II Girls U17
THREE RIVERS 3RSC B06 RCL BLACK Boys U13
TIRO SPORTS 2000 Boys U19
TIRO SPORTS 2001 Girls U18
TIRO SPORTS 2002 Boys U17
TIRO SPORTS 2003 Boys U16
TORPEDOES SC RED TEAM Boys U11
TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY LOS ANGELES TFA ACADEMY Boys U10
TUALATIN HILLS UNITED NEON BLACK Girls U14
TUALATIN HILLS UNITED SC HYDROGEN Girls U13
UNION SACRAMENTO FC &#039;03 BOYS NPL Boys U16
UNION SACRAMENTO FC 01B NPL Boys U18
USA METRO PREMIER 04G - BK Girls U15
USA PREMIERE 07G-DC Girls U12
USA STARS ACADEMY 03B ELITE Boys U16
USA STARS ACADEMY USA STARS 01G Girls U18
USA STARS ACADEMY USA STARS 03G Girls U16
UTAH AVALANCHE AVALANCHE 00/01 ECNL Girls U19
UTAH SOCCER ALLIANCE G06 PREMIER METRO Girls U13
UTAH SOCCER ALLIANCE USA PREMIER 02 PR Girls U17
UTAH SOCCER ALLIANCE USA PREMIER 04B - DC Boys U15
UTAH SOCCER ALLIANCE USA PREMIER 05B - SA Boys U14
UTAH SURF 02 BH Boys U17
VISION 01G  ACADEMY Girls U18
VISION 02G ACADEMY Girls U17
Vision 03G Academy Girls U16
VKCOBRASFC 2002 ZAPATA Boys U17
WALNUT CREEK 00/01B BLUE Boys U19
WALNUT CREEK 03G BLUE Girls U16
WALNUT CREEK 04G BLUE Girls U15
WALNUT CREEK 05G BLUE Girls U14
WALNUT CREEK 06G BLUE Girls U13
WALNUT CREEK 07G BLUE Girls U12
WALNUT CREEK 08G BLUE Girls U11
WASHINGTON PREMIER FC B05 DA Boys U14
WASHINGTON PREMIER FC B06 DA Boys U13
WASHINGTON PREMIER FC G06 ECNL Girls U13
WASHINGTON PREMIER FC G08 BLACK Girls U11
Washington Rush Boys U18
WASHINGTON RUSH B01 Boys U18
WASHINGTON RUSH B03 RUSH Boys U16
WASHINGTON RUSH B05 DA Boys U14
WASHINGTON RUSH B06 DA Boys U13
WASHINGTON RUSH G00 Girls U19
WASHINGTON RUSH G02 RUSH Girls U17
WASHINGTON TIMBERS FC 02G REDS 1 Girls U17
WASHINGTON TIMBERS RED 1 Girls U13
WEST COAST SOCCER KAOS 03 Girls U16
WEST COAST SOCCER WILD KATZ 05 Girls U14
WESTSIDE TIMBERS 06B ACADEMY Boys U13
WESTSIDE TIMBERS WT 08B COPA RED Boys U11


----------



## Soccer83 (Jun 21, 2018)

Has the list been updated?
Is there a link to see the accepted teams?
Thanks


----------



## swilly858 (Jun 22, 2018)

Soccer83 said:


> Has the list been updated?
> Is there a link to see the accepted teams?
> Thanks


 I have been checking the hotel list for updates.
More of the younger teams acceptance should be coming out today, keep me posted.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## zags77 (Jun 26, 2018)

Teams will not be posted until the schedule is posted on July 10th....


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (Jul 2, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> REAL COLORADO 07 NATIONAL Girls U12
> REAL COLORADO 07 OLYMPICO Girls U12
> REAL COLORADO 08 NATIONAL Girls U11
> REAL COLORADO NATIONAL 06 Girls U13
> ...


@rainbow_unicorn can you share the link? Thank you.


----------



## baller (Jul 2, 2018)

https://events.gotsport.com/events/teamlist.aspx?eventid=65149&showall=true


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 2, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> @rainbow_unicorn can you share the link? Thank you.


http://www.mavericksportstravel.com/registrations/team/7308 <- you'll need to create an account


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 9, 2018)

I figured out a backdoor to view match-ups ahead of time before they are posted.  If you are the team admin, you can log into your gotsoccer account and go to http://www.gotsport.com/asp/teams/team_analytics.asp.  I see our Surf Cup team opponents there even though schedules are not yet up.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jul 9, 2018)

https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=65149
Schedule is up


----------



## Not A Player (Jul 10, 2018)

Such short games. . . .  For example, 30 minute games for U13 DA, plus a ten-minute half -- and with a rest day on August 4.  Am I reading the rules right?


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jul 10, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I figured out a backdoor to view match-ups ahead of time before they are posted.  If you are the team admin, you can log into your gotsoccer account and go to http://www.gotsport.com/asp/teams/team_analytics.asp.  I see our Surf Cup team opponents there even though schedules are not yet up.


I saw our schedule last night when it was up and now there are 3 completely different teams in our group under the analytics tab in our gotsoccer account. I wonder when the schedules will go live again.


----------

